# UI expect 99.99% of this forum wouldn't know this!



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

, hey, dudes, here is a music piece which UI expect 99.99% -> 100% of the people on this forum would have never heard of it, let alone identifying it.

However, UI would like to extend UI's patience for the the possibility of the 0.01% -> 0% and to pass around relaxing and tuneful music.

This music piece seems likely to be a folk tune...

Listen here:
http://music.sharemusic.com/_12-mp3/audio/602573/1713.html


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

That start is funny.  At first I thought it might be a UI tune (ie one done by yourself). 

What we really need (and eventually maybe there will be one with how we are able to store more and more in a smaller area) is a huge music database where patterns of notes can be searched for and music found according to that.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I ran the mp3 file name through a translator, so that's cheating. I probably still don't have it right though.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Tapkaara thinks IU is a hack.


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

Sounds like a Mexican folk song. It's similar to Chiapanecas, but it's not it.


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

The meaning of the title seems to be "a rapid stream"... The beginning of the music seems to imitate the origin or the source of a rapid stream, where water drops and accumulates. The later portion seems to be free water flowing happily down the stream.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

starry said:


> What we really need (and eventually maybe there will be one with how we are able to store more and more in a smaller area) is a huge music database where patterns of notes can be searched for and music found according to that.


The technology exists; it is used routinely for searching and comparing sequences of DNA.
Adapting it to music would be simple enough, but of course you need the music database.

This would be a great project for Google to work on.


----------

